# Query regarding AMC registration for specialist pathway



## lakshu (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have done my post graduation from India in Obstetrics and Gynaecology. (MS). I have got an AMC portal number after filling specialist pathway form A. I have been asked to fill in form B and send documents.but the list of documents includes even log book of procedures carried out which would be extensive . So has anyone applied for it and sent the documents ? Do we really need to send the notarised copy of our log book as well? My log book is around 75 pages? Plus the additional log book of post MS experience. Kindly guide.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes you need the log book and any assessment you have completed. It's the same process if you wish to go to the UK...many, and I mean many UK trained specialists do not get recognition in Australia. To be perfectly frank, it's unlikely that you will get O&G recognition even after sending in all the documents.


----------



## lakshu (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey scattley!
Thanks for the info. I know that my degree would not be completely recognised. However, I am expecting partial comparable status which needs additional years of supervised training. I know few of my seniors have done it this way. I am ready to re do my residency if it comes as partial comparable. So do you have any idea if it is possible to get partial comparable status?


----------



## vijay.krishna (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello ALl,

Hope you are doing great, 

I am vijay from India, I got a PR visa for Australia and I am Telecommunication engineer and my wife is a doctor and she is on dependent PR Visa, she has completed her MBBS in India(Primary Medical exam), Diploma in Obstetrics and Gynaecology (DGO its two-year specialization course in India ) and DNB in Obstetrics and Gynaecology, its another 2-year Specialization course in India, totally 4 years specialization course in Obstetrics and Gynaecology

post DGO she is having 1 year of experience and post DNB she is having 2 years of experience, in total 3 years of experience.

As you know, There is specialist Pathway Recognition for the International Medical Graduates, who can apply for Assesment,

The query is, will she be eligible for specialist pathway recognition, 

I was going thru the regulations document from RANZCOG (Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists) website:link attached below which describes the regulations for becoming am Obstetricians and Gynecologists, 

ranzcog.edu.au/RANZCOG_SITE/media/RANZCOG-MEDIA/Governance/Constitutions%20and%20Regulations/5_RANZCOG-Regulations-Oct16.pdf[

Its a PDF document. "5_RANZCOG-Regulations-Oct16" listed in RANZCOG website,

And in the assessment section, page 113, 

E1.2 Initial Assessment

E1.2.3 The initial assessment will be conducted by at least one member of the assessment panel, appointed by the RANZCOG Specialist IMG Assessment Committee (hereafter referred to as the SIMG Assessment Committee).
[Revised and ratifi ed by the Board, July 2016]
E1.2.3.1 In order to be considered for interview, it is generally expected that applicants will have
completed a specialist training program in obstetrics and gynaecology which meets the
following criteria:
• The program was a structured post-graduate course of at least five (5) years duration
with published standards that are comparable to that of the FRANZCOG Training
Program.

As the above sentence says that Post graduate program should of 5 years course, If this is the case whether she will be eligible for a specialist pathway as she completed only four years specialization course.


but in the Australian Medical Council website 
amc.org.au/assessment/pathways/specialist/recognition]Australian Medical Council » Specialist Pathway - specialist recognition

IMGs who have a primary qualification in medicine and surgery from a training institution recognised by the AMC and have satisfied all the training and examination requirements to practise in their field of specialty in their country of training, can apply for assessment under this pathway (specialist recognition or area of need).

So, as per above sentence, she is eligible for the specialist pathway, as she is having primary qualification nd she can practice her specialization in Inda. 

RANZCOG and AMC have different versions, so which one is correct.

Please suggest if there are any additional training she can take over here so that she can be eligible for specialist pathway. 


I worte mail to RANZCOG and yet to receive reply. 

Thank you.

With Regards,
Vijay.


----------

